# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Thyroid Med side effect

## GirlyGymRat

Doc prescribed thyroid med about 3 months ago. 

25mcg l-thyroxine after month and a half, welts in hair line at base of neck. At first I thought it was heat rash until I broke out on elbows and hands, small of back with blistered bumps. 

Switched to natural thyroid 32.5 mg about 3 weeks ago bc I am allergic to sulfa drugs and possible fillers in previous med. 

Feeling so much better on thyroid meds - increased energy replaced severe fatigue. I had thought I was suffering some type of depression but not anymore other then this rash which isn't improved but also not WORSENING since switched to new thyroid prescription. 

My body temperature does seem to run higher on thyroid meds which is why I initially thought heat rash and it's been very hot and humid. I once slept with a blanket and feather comforter at night; now a sheet. 

I was using oral and topical Benadryl. Yesterday switched to use Zyrtec and Zantac 150 at nite based on google search. 

Any suggestions on addressing skin rash. Thx in advance.

----------


## hammerheart

I'm not sure if there is any correlation between skin rush and LT4, or any of it fillers. For sulphates sensitivity you could try l-selenomethionine, which helps with thyroid function too. Be sure it's yeast-free.

Thyroid hormone impacts brain functioning profoundly, so don't be surprised of relief from "depression".

Did you feel any better on natural thyroid, apart from skin rash?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm not sure if there is any correlation between skin rush and LT4, or any of it fillers. For sulphates sensitivity you could try l-selenomethionine, which helps with thyroid function too. Be sure it's yeast-free. Thyroid hormone impacts brain functioning profoundly, so don't be surprised of relief from "depression". Did you feel any better on natural thyroid, apart from skin rash?


Thanks for the reply. 

I felt great on former (other then the hives) and on natural thyroid. I am a higher energy person and any fatigue is atypical. 

The hive like rash started on first prescription. I read, on Google, fillers could include sulfa drugs. I wasn't expecting the hives to disappear immediately since they took a couple weeks to surface. The rash first does seem to be lessening in hair line but not anywhere else yet  :Frown: . 

The Zyrtec and Zantac combination is making me tired. I made the mistake of taking both in the morning...I slept 5 hours during the day followed by a full 9 hours last night after taking a nightly dosage. I am not taking a morning dose anymore! 

I am going to run out and buy the l-selenomethionine at vitamin store. I hope they carry it!

----------


## hammerheart

Zyrtec is an old generation antihistamine, can't you get hold of desloratadine? I've used it for years, it won't cause drowsiness as the molecule is unable to enter the brain.

You can get Se-Met online for cheap. A good brand is Nat***'s way.

----------


## BG

The welts on the neck were caused by what? Im sorry if I missed it  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The welts on the neck were caused by what? Im sorry if I missed it


Thyroid. After 3 mo I had hives / welts on:
Neck
Left elbow
Inner thighs
Behind right need
Down the center of back 

Itchy freaking bumps. 

We believe from fillers that I had allergic reaction. 

Dr prescribed steroid topical gel and I have completely stopped thyroid med for the moment. Seems to ha e cleared up nicely. 

Waiting on lab work to restart thyroid.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Doesn't sound fun, GGR. What brand? When you say natural, do you mean Nature Thyroid? or compounded or what? Armor? Curious.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Doesn't sound fun, GGR. What brand? When you say natural, do you mean Nature Thyroid? or compounded or what? Armor? Curious.


 armor. First was synthroid . :/ awful rash. Awful.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yea, I started with Synthroid . Had no idea there were other options. Glad you switched. Find the sweet spot.

----------

